
Some more hands-on experience with the new MacBook Pros - ant6n
https://sixcolors.com/post/2016/10/some-more-hands-on-experience-with-the-new-macbook-pros/
======
ant6n
Some interesting bits:

"I’ve only got the Touch-Bar-lacking 13-inch MacBook Pro, but I was still able
to pull off a trick that I wasn’t able to do with the MacBook: attach a
peripheral while also charging. (...) I was also able to (...) connect the two
machines together to transfer files—all while the MacBook Pro kept charging.
Imagine that."

"Well, it’s my sad duty to report that the MacBook Pro keyboard has the same
key travel as the MacBook. Apple says the stainless steel dome switch beneath
each key has been honed to give you a more responsive feel, but to me it feels
just like the MacBook’s keyboard. (To be fair, I don’t have a MacBook
available to test directly. It’s possible that this keyboard does indeed feel
more responsive than the MacBook, but I would never mistake it for the old
MacBook Pro or MacBook Air keyboards or even the Magic Keyboard.)"

